# Solved: I Have Choppy Video?



## coolcat17 (Apr 21, 2011)

My computer is playing netflix video choppy.I just did a full restore.Installed windows updates and updated drivers.I called netflix and they said it looks like I have 9 connections or plugins and they said to call compac and they would help me $$$$.Video plays good for 10 seconds then looks like a slideshow.Also cpu is at 100% when this happens.My internet speed is between 5-6 mbpsI would be willing to give remote access if anyone would be willing to do so,thanks


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Firstly has Netflix ever played well? It seems like a very old system and may just be too underpowered especially with graphics if original.
Second if you look in Task Manager when trying to play Netflix, and you say its taking 100% CPU, what process or processes exactly are taking up the 100%?
If I had to guess, I'd say it never played well and that you don't have sufficient graphics hardware accelleration to play Netflix and the poor processor can't handle it all on its own.


----------



## coolcat17 (Apr 21, 2011)

yes it played good before,I had it hooked to my tv.then I don't know what happened.even with no programs running but my browser it's still at 100%.If I watch my task manager just web browsing I see my cpu maxing out for the innitial page change.I wonder if I may have a hardware problem now.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

In that case try running it in the Google Chrome browser and see if that works better.
If the problem browser is IE then you can try going to Internet Options>>Advanced tab and Reset to defaults. Also on the Programs tab click on Manage add ons and see if you have a bunch of extra toolbars or something that you don't need to be running. You can try disabling most just to see if its one of them that may be causing a problem.


----------



## coolcat17 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions! I have been using google chrome with extensions disabled and no luck.Internet explorer I restored defaults and still no luck.Any other suggestions?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

So if played in Chrome it maxes out the CPU for that browser as well (chrome.exe in task manager)?
That means its deeper than the browser level, could be hardware but also still some software corruption or conflict.
I could only suggest you try it from another account, creating a new one would be ideal and see if the problem still persists there.
If it does then I'm pretty much out of ideas except for potshots. Does the same thing happen for high definition flash, say from YouTube? If so maybe hardware graphics accelleration has failed or been turned off, and if not then maybe its only a problem with something in Silverlight used for Netflix playback.


----------



## coolcat17 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well youtube and hulu work good.But the still have the same problem with netflix.I'm not sure creating another netflix account would be the solution though being that I have another computer that it's working great with.Well I want to thankyou very much for taking the time out your day to help me( "someone you don't know").In the mean time i'll see if I can borrow my friends netflix account for the test.I'm just a little uncomfortable asking someone for their password.I'll let you all know if I get it working.But if anyone else has any suggestions let me know,Thanks again!


----------



## coolcat17 (Apr 21, 2011)

Problem is solved.You were right ! The problem was silverlight.I disabled auto updates.uninstalled version 4.0 and reverted back to 3.0 and problem solved.Thankyou for your time!


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

No problem, and just to clarify, I was thinking of trying your same Netflix account in another user account on your computer...sometimes a problem is only in one user's account and not in another.


----------

